
WeChat blocks ByteDance competitor remote work app - clubdorothe
https://www.scmp.com/tech/apps-social/article/3064623/tencents-wechat-blocks-bytedance-work-home-app-chinas
======
eric_khun
Is it allow in the Chinese law to block competitors that way?

